# Mailman's comment to my pup about being "Put Down"



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I just had the weirdest experience...

My regular mailman is super nice. He is always friendly and talks to my kids etc. Well today there was a substitute mailman who I have never seen before. He saw me taking Saber potty (10 weeks old) in my yard and came across the street and said "Oh I have to say hi to the puppy!" He petted her for a minute. He said "is this a shepherd?" and I said yes. Then he stood up and said to her, "You remember this about the MAILMAN when you get older! You know what will happen to YOU if you BITE the mailman???" (Saber is wagging). He looks at her and then at me and he draws his finger across his throat in a slashing motion... and he says, "they'll put you DOWN."

Then he walks away. Weirdo!! Thank goodness he isn't our regular mailman!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

That is weird! I'm not sure how I would have responded to that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

And the fun begins...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a jerk! I remember when chief was an 8 week old baby. I brought him out to potty for the first time, and our neighbor came over and said to me " I'll bet he's dead within the year. all the dogs on this street get hit by cars." I was stunned. Chief lived until he was 12 and died in his sleep.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I assume he was trying to be funny...but come on, dude! Don't talk about putting people's dogs down!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Whooooa that is out of line. I'd call the PO and complain.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's really weird. I can see it as being a really bad-humored joke, but the fact that he just walked away without saying anything else is really creepy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That is disturbing. I would call the post office. (Although based on my last attempt to call my local post office, it might be easier to go in and see if you can talk to your postmaster.)


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

people always walk away from our dog and say watch that dog it will bite, i ***foul language removed by Admin**** hate it!!!!!!

stereotyping dogs isn't nice our dog is well mannered and groomed she is no guard dog or stray


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Larien said:


> Whooooa that is out of line. I'd call the PO and complain.


 
That's probably what I would do too.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

He probably has a weird sense of humor. I bet he meant it to be funny, but it just came out weird. You know how it is in movies and stories about how the dogs always chase the mailman? That's probably what he meant. It's like a teacher telling a new student that they better bring them an apple or they'll get an F.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've had a couple of people make mock-threats against my dogs, trying to be funny. Every time it happens, I look them dead in the eye and say, with a completely straight face, "If you ever lay a hand on my dog again, I will shoot you in the head and bury you in the cornfield." (there's a huge cornfield right behind my house) 

They're always really taken aback, but it helps to drive home the point that threats, even made in a joking manner, are _not_ funny.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

My guess is that he was trying to be somewhat funny (failed) and as a warning. Not a threat, but think of how many people don't control their dogs that the mail man probably has to deal with? Depending on where you are bite laws are strict.

If Im walking down the road to give people their mail and a loose dog comes up and bites me, you bet your bottom I'd want it put down. I don't tolerate dogs who are left to randomly bite people as they wish.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I actually thought that was kind of funny... But I'm a bit warped.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I would have asked what would happen if I bit him,lol Some people are just completely socially clueless and need a biting comment back no pun intended to put in perspective that they were rude


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

C'mon it sounds like he was just kidding! I guess one would have to have seen his body language and heard his tone to be sure but that is what it sounds like.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

It does sound like it was a joke, but I would have to have seen the tone and body language, as codmaster said.

Reading it, I almost took it as "You're such a nice puppy. Stay that way so nothing bad every happens to you."

With that said... if you do complain and find out the name of the mailman, please, PLEASE PM me. I knew a postal carrier here in Washington who was a really creepy guy. He always struck me as the dude that ends up on the news as a serial killer. Being a Washington Guardsman... statistically, his chances were already pretty high.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry, I just don't think it's funny. How would he like it if i went to his house and joked about killing one of his kids? Oh, wait, that's inappropriate? My point exactly.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

You know, I really don't think he was joking, but I could be wrong. It did seem like he was trying to give me a "warning" not to let her grow up and be vicious. But the way he said it sort of creeped me out.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

come on people, toughen up a bit. Sheesh, most people by a shepherd because of the images it holds in other people's minds. One of loyalty, protection and yes, some bite. Get over it, people are going to say "mean" things about your dog.

but I hardly think this guy meant anything other than a slightly off joke.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think that was meant to be funny at all. Talk to your regular carrier and see what he has to say. I don't take threats against my dog lightly at all. Joking or not, it was really out of line and unprofessional and should be reported.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

crackem said:


> come on people, toughen up a bit. Sheesh, most people by a shepherd because of the images it holds in other people's minds. One of loyalty, protection and yes, some bite. Get over it, people are going to say "mean" things about your dog.
> .


Yeah, in my experience the kinds of people who go around saying stuff like that are also the kind who like to make extra money off lawsuits.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Sorry, I just don't think it's funny. How would he like it if i went to his house and joked about killing one of his kids? Oh, wait, that's inappropriate? My point exactly.


I wouldn't think you can equate joking about/with a puppy with a real kid.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I used to joke when people's puppies are still tiny that they fit conveniently in my purse and that it contained free candy... till one lady freaked and said it was sick 
I leave those jokes to people who know my sense of humor and Just tell others their puppy is cute


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I used to joke when people's puppies are still tiny that they fit conveniently in my purse and that it contained free candy... till one lady freaked and said it was sick
> I leave those jokes to people who know my sense of humor and Just tell others their puppy is cute


 
Oh some people are too uptight.. I've threatened to steal my breeders dogs more then a few times and when she threatened to sick one of them on me for stealing a pup I threatened to steal the adult also lol. Plenty of pups and kids I've jokingly offered to come home with me as well thankfully never ran across someone yet who told me it was sick and highly doubt I'm gonna stop anytime soon it's my sense of humor.

As far as the OP goes I'm pretty sure it was probably his way of giving his warning in a wierd joke some people have screwy senses of humor but alot of people use humor as a non confrontational way of issueing a threat/warning but if you're not OK with it I would say something to your regular post guy if your on good terms with him and just let him know the comment put you off a bit and maybe he can pass the word or something? I wouldn't freak too much about it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would go complain to the post master in person. That is beyond out of line. not to mention ultra creepy.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I would have told him "well, you know what they do to mailmen that go 'postal' *runs finger across throat". lol


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

cassadee7 said:


> You know, I really don't think he was joking, but I could be wrong. It did seem like he was trying to give me a "warning" not to let her grow up and be vicious. But the way he said it sort of creeped me out.



While I am sure that you wouldn't allow your dog to be that way, that doesn't mean that other people or this man knows it. It a twisted kinda way, it was good advice that more people should take heed to....Make your dog mean to people, expect it to be put down. *He* doesn't know you are one of the good dog owners.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

codmaster said:


> I wouldn't think you can equate joking about/with a puppy with a real kid.


It's a sad, scary day when codmaster and I agree.

I don't drink... but I might just start.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think a chat with the postmaster, just expressing some confusion and concern, IS in order....

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

bunchoberrys said:


> I would have told him "well, you know what they do to mailmen that go 'postal' *runs finger across throat". lol


That was good.

I would NOT complain to the guy's boss. I think he just failed at making a point, or being conversational, or joking. 

My thought is that the guy has probably met up with a nasty shepherd, and he was basically warning you to ensure your puppy never runs afoul with the mail man. 

While it may not be the right of the postal service to put a dog down, my guess is with the lawsuits and home-owner's insurance problems, dogs DO get put down who bite mailmen. 

So I think the guy was half joking and half warning you. You have a puppy from a breed with a reputation. I think we all need to grow a bit thicker skin, because such comments will come our way. 

The propane man was on my hallway floor trying to light my stove, and I went to the dining room to turn the heater up, and Babsy wanted to get to me. He called to me, and said, she is right here. I called her to me, and she went right by him and into the living room. He then asked if it was ok for him to walk through, I told him sure, but then put her in the bedroom and put a baby gate up so that the guy would not have to feel uncomforatable about her while doing his job. 

I have to remember that I love my dog, but not everyone in the rest of the world does. And it seems that repairmen and contractors, the county over, are all afraid of my little sweet Babsy. I don't get that, she is such a nice dog. But I think she does give the impression that she will EAT you if you step out of line. I kind of like that about her.


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope you called and complained to the post office.

I had my neighbor who WORKS for the post office, come home last night while I was getting the mail. He stayed back till I was done then came forward to get his mail.

I didn't think German Shepherds still had that stigma of being a mean dog????

I remember it being dobermans when i was a kid and german shepherds.. then it was rott's and pitbulls.... I had no idea people still thought of German Shepherds as mean dogs.

Oh well I guess the gangbangers will be leaving me alone when we go for walks.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I had a mailman who loved my dog Shane. He told me part of his route was in the inner city. Had to deal with what they called "terminators" a mix of pit bull and bull mastiff . He put in for a transfer to a suburb. Said he could not handle the aggressive dogs anymore, but that he had never had an issue with anyone's GSD. I understand that mail carriers have to deal with ignorant people and the unfortnate results of them owning dogs, but still no excuse to threaten a homeowner's dog for no unprovoked reason. If a mail carrier here has a problem, they report it to their supervisor and the owner gets a warning letter about supervising their dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you guys ever get bit by a GSD? I don't mean the puppy nips that we all suffer but an adult bite with bad intentions?

If you have then you would have a better idea of what some other people feel about our breed.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. It sounds like a poor attempt at trying to be cute. If you've never seen this guy before, chances are you may never see him again either. Something else to consider, this guy handles your mail (important documents, bills, etc,) and obviously knows your name and where you live. Calling his boss and creating problems for him at work may not be in your best interest, especially since no real harm was done. Just something to think about.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I understand some people have had bad experiences with dog bites, but it still does not excuse making a threat like that to someone who is a customer and has not done anything to warrant such a threat-especially to a puppy. It was still unprofessional and creepy. I was severely bitten by a strangers dog when I was much younger, but I don't go around threatening everyone who has a dog of the same breed that bit me. In my neighborhood we have a lot of immigrants from countries that have been at war and these people have probably had much worse experiences with dogs than most of us can imagine. Serbs, Bosnians, etc, and I am respectful of them when walking my dog, but they don't threaten me or my dog. Not to discount the bad experiences of others who have been attacked or bitten by GSD's or other breeds, but threatening behavior to a puppy for no unprovoked reason by a mailcarrier or anyone else for that matter, would bother me. Not arguing, just providing another point of view.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He may have just had a weird sense of humor and thought he was being funny. 

Fact is, alot of mailmen do get bit by dogs. It was nice that he came over to say hey to your pup!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

All he did was talk to the dog. Do you think that the pup understood that he was threatening him?


----------



## westallkennel (Feb 3, 2011)

Watch out for this guy. When I was a teanager I had a Shepherd/greatdane mix that loved everybody. One day he just started going nuts when the mailman came. We didn't know what was going on. A neighbor told us that the mailman was spraying Yogi with mace. My dad decided to hide where he could see Yogi on the sceend-in front porch. Sure enough the mailman sprayed Yogi. We later found out there were other neighbors that were having problems with their dogs A neighbor got a picture of him spraying a dog through an open window no where near the mailbox. He got fired. But at the time there were no animal cruelty laws in place.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't allow any one for any reason to so much as rudely tell my dogs to shut up when they are barking at them. Maybe I am just an over protective, resource guarding mom but those are my dogs and if others would like my dogs to be nice to them, they have to be nice first! Until then, my dogs are doing their job, protecting their property and no one has a right to speak badly to them. I think the postal worker was out of line 100% especially because your beautiful baby is only 10 weeks old!

My Nadia is one that will NOT accept trespassers and would most definitely cause them to wish they had never crossed her. I keep extremely close tabs on both of my dogs at all times. Even when I am at work, I have people checking up on them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Reality check folks -- this is pretty trivial in the scheme of "call and complain." Sure, it would sort of tie my knickers in a knot if it were said about my dog BUT the guy was trying to be friendly to your pup. It was great until the last phrase which would have been best left unsaid. Probably the best response is "Oh, we are going to be sure that doesn't happen! Biting post carriers isn't nice!" I don't see it as a threat - just a mention of consequences.
second part of the check -- one of our local mail carriers got significantly nailed by a rottie a few weeks back. The owners were home and would not give the carrier back her cell phone which was knocked from her when the dog hit. They are probably in deep do because they hindered a federal employee trying to keep her from calling in never mind that she has significant damage and probably won't resume carrying mail.


----------

